# Question about the tattered pioneer quilt.



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I looked the pattern up online but the picture isn't real clear. Are the blocks just stacked and stitched one on top of the other without turning the edges under? It looks like a pattern I'd like. 

I think y'all have created a monster with your pictures of the beautiful quilts you make.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes they are just stacked and sewing on top. No matching pieces. Very forgiving.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks countrysunshine. I have lots of red and green material to use in a Christmas quilt. I think that pattern would work great.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have a Christmas tree skirt similar to this and it's quite pretty.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

One more question, how close to the edge of the piece do you sew?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Karen's directions on the Forum exchange say 1/2", I believe. But, I have done it w/ 1/4" and that is what I like best. I would say it is up to you. I cut mine 12 1/2, 9 1/2, 6 1/2 and 3 1/2. 

Mary


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a sneaky suspicion alot of us are going to try this one REAL sooN!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

countrysunshine said:


> Karen's directions on the Forum exchange say 1/2", I believe. But, I have done it w/ 1/4" and that is what I like best. I would say it is up to you. I cut mine 12 1/2, 9 1/2, 6 1/2 and 3 1/2.
> 
> Mary


No, no, no; not _however you want_....LOL! Everyone must do the same and sew them 1/2". That way they all match and the ends fray the same amount. Plus all blocks should be cut: 12 1/2", 9 1/2", 7", and 4 1/2"


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought she was making it for herself now not as a part of the swap. That is what I was giving instructions for. I apologize.

If it is for the swap the directions are in the 2009 Forum Swap post. It is the last swap of the year.

If I participate, Karen, I will follow the directions. I was just posting what I have done already for my own personal use.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

countrysunshine said:


> Karen's directions on the Forum exchange say 1/2", I believe. But, I have done it w/ 1/4" and that is what I like best. I would say it is up to you. I cut mine 12 1/2, 9 1/2, 6 1/2 and 3 1/2.
> 
> Mary


Thanks. I wasn't planning on entering an exchange. I'm making the quilt for a Christmas gift.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Are you adding batting and the backs. So when they are sewn together its like to finished rag quilt.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I don't know how others finish theirs but I'll be putting a lightweight fleece lining instead of quilt batting. I'm on a very tight budget and a friend told me about using lightweight fleece in her quilts. I'm going to use red flannel for the back of my quilt as I'm using reds and greens for it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Ohhhhh, I thought you were asking for the swap. Had me worried there for a while..LOL!  Sometimes I'm an idiot; I think I just have all this swap stuff on the brain. :doh:


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Oh no. I'm not good enough at quilting to enter into a swap. I like the sizes you mentioned though. It will make nice sized blocks.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I made my son a rag quilt for Christmas. It was made from hunting type prints and backed w/ flannels. For fill between the layers I used scraps of fleece I had been saving for over 10 years. I had no idea what I would ever use those pieces for but I couldn't bear to throw them away and now they came in useful.

My son says the quilt is incredibly warm. He just uses it and a sheet in place of the thermal blanket, fleece blanket and (worn out) quilt/bedspread he had before. He loves it. Seems that sometimes the most frugal way is the most rewarding.

Good luck w/ your project. If you go back a couple of pages there is a post called "A Different Type of Rag Quilt" that has a link to a blog w/ pictures of a tattered pioneer construction. I would find it for you but I am on dial up and everything takes FOREVER.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks countrysunshine. I'll look for that post. I found good sized fleece throws at Goodwill a few weeks back for 99Â¢ each before my senior discount. They had some type of advertising on the corner but I figure if they're inside a quilt, no one will every know. I washed them up and they came out great.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

grannygardner,, you dont have to be perfect to enter ANY of our swaps... the swaps are meant to let all people see how OTHERS sew as well. Its amazing w/ 1 set of rules how many differnt blocks you can get. I am only on my 3rd ever swap and LOVING IT!!! YOu should give it a try!! ( maybe even the BEGGINER 9 patch one in the early summer)
YOu will find your ohhhh and AWWWW ing over them all, yours INCLUDED!


----------

